

Ask HN: Markdown-capable wiki software? - avree

I'm trying to find a good wiki tool that is Markdown-capable and has access control options to hold design documents and general information. Google Sites doesn't work for this. Any suggestions?
======
brandoncordell
Gollum

<https://github.com/github/gollum>

It's the wiki that powers Github, so you use it with Git and it's markdown
enabled. I thought it was a pretty great tool

------
benregn
<http://www.WikiMatrix.org> compares wiki software. <http://goo.gl/saome>
shows the "Top 25 Wikis" Markdown support.

------
hollerith
I think Ikiwiki will do Markdown. Have not used Ikiwiki myself, but was quite
impressed with their page on security, which is a good sign of overall
competence.

------
tychoish
I use ikiwiki extensively and it's exactly what you want, and incredibly
awesome and fully featured.

